# Easton ascent II wheels



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Felt a little play in my back wheel yesterday. On inspection I found that the nut that holds on the cassette was finger tight causing the whole wheel to have about a 1/16 in play. There is no damage to any of the parts and I can tighten it back up but I do have a few question.

1. Does anybody know the torgue specs on that nut holding on the cassette.
2.On the oppisite side there is a concave nut the same color as the hub that treads on to the axel than stops right at the hub, should this be torqued also.
3. What type of gease do I use where the cassette goes in to the wheel ( it looks to me that the cassette is attached to part that goes into the hub)

I have inspected all the parts and they look fine, the wheel assembly looks straight forward. Just need the right advice so that I can do it the right way. THANK YOU


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

This doesn't make sense. If the cassette lockring is loose the the cassette will be loose not the wheel. If the wheel is loose then you have a bearing problem. I think the nut you are talking about is the axle nut and has nothing to do with the casette. You can adjust the wheel to take the play out but where it still rolls smoothly and doesn't make any noise. Look at the park tool website for repair help and step by step photos.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Ray I accidently posted before I finished, added more to it. THX


----------

